# Friday 18



## drumbeat (Sep 20, 2005)

Anybody wading tomo.?


----------



## Will hunt & fish (Dec 29, 2004)

*Giving it a lot of thought*

thinking about heading to north pocket at Tx City Dike - open to suggestions.


----------

